# Does a condenser have to be from glass when you are refining



## PreciousMexpert (Sep 4, 2009)

Does a condenser have to be from glass when you are refining.


----------



## dick b (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello:

I like a glass condenser because it lets me watch the reaction. I can see the water running thru the condenser and I can watch the reaction by where the condensate is forming. If the vapor is condensing 1/4 way into the condenser, I can speed up the reaction to utilize the whole condenser. If the vapor is exiting the condenser without condensing, I can slow down the reaction or chill the cooling water. This lets me use the condenser to its maximum capacity. Glass also will not react with all of the chemicals that we use. Hope this helps you, but they distill booze in copper condensers so glass isn't absolutely the only option but it will last the longest if you don't break it.

Good luck. 

dickb


----------

